# Got a few drinking straws lying around.



## table1349 (Feb 11, 2017)

If so and you have a hankering to try a different form of photography then THIS might be for you.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 11, 2017)

No wonder there isn't a drinking straw to be had within a 100 miles of @limr !!


----------

